# Ever saw this type of International?



## IH330Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

I just bought it and I can't seem to find any other pictures that look like my tractor. Just wondering if anyone else has ever seen one like it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you locate ID tag?


----------



## sirloy (Sep 12, 2013)

When I bought the farm here in 1973 there was an IH 300 which was made for 2 years and superseded by the 350 but was essentially the same tractor. Unfortunately I hated it. Compared with Fordson Majors I was used to it had poor traction and was very thirsty on gas as well as being far less easy to drive. I'm not saying this to trash your tractor just relaying my experience of actually working with one of these.
John


----------



## IH330Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

No I haven't been able to locate the ID tag yet.


----------

